# Hardisk runs constantly?



## Andy K (Aug 15, 2012)

Recently got one of these.

Could someone please tell me does the Hardisk run constantly? Very annoying if it runs 24hrs a day when in standby. And never sure when there is a good time to unplug it. 

Thanks

Also any tips on getting the iPhone app to work would be appreciated.


----------



## Brangdon (Feb 9, 2001)

The hard disk spins constantly, as it is always recording from all three tuners. And that's fine: it's best not to routinely unplug it, partly because it needs to be on to record things and to download the EPG and updates, and partly because switching on and off, and spinning up and down, stresses the hardware a bit. It's designed to be on all the time and is happiest like that.

Why is it annoying? It's very quiet, and only uses about 20 watts of power.


----------



## Andy K (Aug 15, 2012)

So is it timeshifting 3 channels then ? 

If so, which ones other than than current and previous ? 


I'm aware of the other issues, but I'm not really using it at the moment, so just thought/hoped it could go into proper standby.


Thanks for the help


----------



## dannylau (Jun 20, 2011)

Andy K said:


> So is it timeshifting 3 channels then ?
> 
> If so, which ones other than than current and previous ?
> 
> ...


you can press info hit the down arrow and see where the other two tuners are set, you can go across using the left arrow select that tuner and change it to whatever channel you choose, you could pause that channel pick another tuner change to what ever channel you wish and "last channel" will flip between them.

typically though the other two tuners are on whatever channel they were last recording


----------

